
Who will protect Dante's copyright? - shrikant
http://kotaku.com/5445824/dantes-inferno-the-official-novelization-of-the-book
======
shrikant
Public domain, yes, I know.

But one of the collaborators in this stunt are Random House - known for over-
reaching (imho) in their crusade against copyright infringement. [1] [2]

[1] [http://www.keionline.org/blogs/2009/05/13/kindle-2-vs-
readin...](http://www.keionline.org/blogs/2009/05/13/kindle-2-vs-reading-
disabled-students)

[2]
[http://www.zdnetasia.com/news/business/0,39044229,10035062,0...](http://www.zdnetasia.com/news/business/0,39044229,10035062,00.htm)

